# AA flashlight with Flood to throw



## roddo (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm a newb to the world of flashlights. Bought my sister a flashlight last year sometime from DX, now I'm after one for myself. I'd prefer it to have flood to throw ability and good brightness.

The flood to throw is a gimmick I'd like to have, but are there any disadvantages with these?

Also, since I bought a MAHA MH-C9000 the other day, it needs to take AA batteries.

So, any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AA dealextreme flashlight with Flood to throw*

Moving this to Budget Lights.

Bill


----------



## Imon (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AA dealextreme flashlight with Flood to throw*

In my experience the flood-to-throw feature in cheap flashlights is a way of making the flashlight seem more useful than it actually is. 
If it's cheap enough you could buy it just to test it out and see. I'm going to go ahead and assume it uses a lens (maybe aspheric). Cheap flashlight with optic usually suffer from poor beam profiling. Sure you're going to get pretty good throw but you're also going to have a ugly blue hotspot with a deep yellow corona surrounding it.

I think in the end you'll be better served by a flashlight that uses a lightly textured reflector... or just a flashlight that has a nice balance between throw and spill. Once you get used to flashlights with nice perfect beams it's hard to go back.


----------



## roddo (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AA dealextreme flashlight with Flood to throw*

Thanks Imon. I was just thinking of going a more simple light with a balance between flood/throw. Can you recommend any? This <a href="http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ultrafire-c3-cree-1xaa-1x14500-flashlight-with-holster-1993">Ultrafire c3</a> seems to be very popular but it seems to be more of a throw flashlight... am I right?

So I should probably set out new criteria
-takes AA batteries
-has a high and a low mode, prefer no strobe/SOS
-in between throw/flood

I know it's hard to get exactly what you want, but if something exists please let me know.


----------



## roddo (Mar 20, 2011)

Actually I just came across this:

*[link deleted - DM51]*

I'm thinking of getting it. Any comments on this product?


----------



## Ezeriel (Mar 20, 2011)

I just picked up a single AA, Romisen RC-29 II NM from shiningbeam and it has shattered my worldview on flashlights.... it's insanely bright, fits easily in my pocket and gives off an amazingly wide flood of light that just blows me away.

I don't think the light was designed for the LED it uses; the tighter focus ranges aren't the best for beam pattern, but the flood focus is nearly perfect. (it has a halo around the outer edge)

There is a sweet spot in the focus about halfway that gets some use when I need a tighter beampattern, but it isn't a thrower and it's tightest focus is an ugly yellow/blue led pattern.

But, I wanted a flood light, and I was too cheap to buy a zebralight, so for a flood light, and for the money I spent, I could not be happier. :thumbsup:


...except for no low setting. ...it could use a low setting.


----------



## roddo (Mar 20, 2011)

Not sure why my link was deleted, probably because it's against the rules here to post links?

Anyway the torch I was looking at getting is this:
Torch Light C78 Flood-to-Throw Zooming Cree Q3-WC 130-Lumen LED Flashlight

Only $9.57 too. Anyone used it before?


----------



## Ian2381 (Mar 20, 2011)

get the Romisen RC-29 with 3 modes. You have the option of flood to throw and in saving batteries by using low modes. Got everything you will need in a flashlight.


----------



## lundeholm (Mar 20, 2011)

I bought the upgraded Romisen RC-29 from shiningbeam for my father and he is very happy with it. Two days ago I decided to buy one for myself but then I found a new interesting model on manafont that has a much better design (no fins) and a price under $10. Google for "Romisen RC-C6 1 Mode" (don't forget the quotes) and you will find it!


----------



## DM51 (Mar 20, 2011)

roddo said:


> Not sure why my link was deleted, probably because it's against the rules here to post links?


Most links are OK as long as they are not advertising; however no links to that particular website/dealer are permitted at all.


----------



## bimota (Mar 21, 2011)

roddo said:


> Not sure why my link was deleted, probably because it's against the rules here to post links?
> 
> Anyway the torch I was looking at getting is this:
> Torch Light C78 Flood-to-Throw Zooming Cree Q3-WC 130-Lumen LED Flashlight
> ...



Great light also takes 14500 batteries.


----------



## bimota (Mar 21, 2011)

bimota said:


> Great light also takes 14500 batteries.



Review here. http://www.xmanproject.com/reviews/c78/c78.php


----------



## trooplewis (Mar 22, 2011)

I bought a 2nd Nebo Redline because I was impressed with the flood-to-throw adjustment on it.
Pretty bright AAA light for 25 bucks.


----------



## roddo (Mar 23, 2011)

Geez, my light hasn't even come yet and I'm thinking of buying more! I think I've caught the bug. I'll take a look at those other suggested lights, thanks all.

Oh, the Romisen RC-29 was a contender, but I thought I'd give the cheaper option a shot.


----------



## roddo (Mar 23, 2011)

Ooh, can I also quickly ask why *[reference deleted - DM51] *is forbidden here? Thanks.


----------



## criminalhate (Mar 23, 2011)

Your links are deleted because your basically advertising for the company your linking with out CPF benefiting from it. Next time instead of linking the light just use the name to describe it. 

Like 
Ultrafire wf-502b
Solarforce L2p , ETC..... That way people can look up the light your talking about.

Also take a look at this http://www.candlepowerforums.com/Rules.html



> *6. Advertising on CandlePowerForums*
> 
> Policies for advertising on CPF and/or CPFMP can be found HERE or by clicking on the link in the top menubar titled "Advertising". In general, advertising by any member of CPF within the forums (with the exception of the CPF Custom Builders and Modders forums) is strictly prohibited. Threads and/or posts that are considered by staff to be advertising, or solely for the purpose of providing links or pointers to new products, will stand to be closed, links removed, or deleted in their entirety, without warning or explanation. Members who persist in posting or quoting such material are advised that their posting authority may be limited or withdrawn. For those wishing to introduce referenced new offers they've found, the MarketPlace is the board for discussion of commercial matters. There will most likely be a dedicated forum there for posting such threads.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 24, 2011)

criminalhate said:


> Your links are deleted because your basically advertising for the company your linking with out CPF benefiting from it.



Bad information. It is about the advertising policy. Do not persist with this nonsense. 

Bill


----------



## 080 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have bought the C78. It is as very nearly as bright as any of the DX C30, X2000 type flashlights. I gets warm with long run times. 2200Mah Ni Mh goes for about 1 and 1/4 hours. It is suposed to be quite a lot brighter with the 14500?? LiIon cell. 
I will have to buy a 14500 and see. I wish it had a high and low as it is so bright.


----------



## bimota (Mar 28, 2011)

A Nite-Ize tail switch has five modes but only works with a 14500, and the switch also has a blinking led.


----------



## JonnyC (Mar 28, 2011)

Check out the SPIPIK SK68 on one of the aforementioned sites. It has been dubbed the "Chicago X" light, as that was the member which first posted about it. There was a thread about it, but it may have been lost during the crash. However, it is quite a bit brighter on a 14500 than NIMH.


----------



## dsniper (Mar 30, 2011)

Vote for C78 too. Very good first step to world of led lights.

A little warning for C78 with 14500 battery. One of my friend fried the led by using it for long periods. It might be that particular one had a problem as it heated extraordinaly fast and had some blinking problems when on low battery.

I use 14500 myself without problems but recommend my friends to use them with AA's.


----------



## kbeck76 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have 3 of the SIPIK SK68 from DX and am pleased with them.


----------



## bimota (Apr 2, 2011)

Ant problems I had with mine was due to the tail switch. I also replaced my led with a brighter one direct drive.


dsniper said:


> Vote for C78 too. Very good first step to world of led lights.
> 
> A little warning for C78 with 14500 battery. One of my friend fried the led by using it for long periods. It might be that particular one had a problem as it heated extraordinaly fast and had some blinking problems when on low battery.
> 
> I use 14500 myself without problems but recommend my friends to use them with AA's.


----------



## mccririck (Apr 10, 2011)

kbeck76 said:


> I have 3 of the SIPIK SK68 from DX and am pleased with them.


 
The SK68 is a great flashlight, gets my vote.


----------



## Nautic (Apr 11, 2011)

The SK68 are a great light but so are the Romisen C6.
Review here: http://budgetlightforum.cz.cc/node/497


----------



## TechnoMage (Apr 11, 2011)

Romisen RV-235 II CREE XP-G R5 2-Mode LED Flashlight from Shining Beam.

* This light comes with an extension tube, which allows you to use it in 2 formats 1 X CR123A or 2 X AA
* Tactical monentary-on forward switch
* Constant brightness: Up to 250 LED Lumens
* 2-mode: High and low (30% of high)
* Compatible with 2 x AA and 1x CR123A
* Runs fine with some RCR123A, but not recommended by manufacturer
* Water resistant design 
* Aluminum alloy casing 
* Glow in the dark tail cap
* Textured (OP) aluminum reflector


----------

